# Corn Cobs for smoking



## hoity toit (Jun 16, 2015)

At Tractor Supply the horse bedding is actually made from ground up corn cobs.,,,not bad for smoking and cheap. Just wanted to pass that along......runs about $9 a bag for the 40 pound bag

*Best Cob Premium Horse Bedding*.

HT


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 16, 2015)

I must admit, this is new to me...corn cobs?


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks, I am gonna give it a shot.


----------



## kc dave (Jun 16, 2015)

Well that hurts. 
Last year I got two bushels of FREE corn from a friend. 
But I stripped the corn for the freezer and tossed the cobs. 

I did make some corn cob soup from some of them. 
Just didn't think about burning them. 

I can only imagine it's a sweeter kind of smoke. 
Is that true?


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 22, 2015)

This method of smoking has been around for some time in my area in the south. Old timers here used cobs for smoking the sausage links.

here is another link to follow.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149282/bestcob-corn-cob-pellets-for-amnps

Traditionally, many farm families smoked their meats and sausage with dried corn cobs. Cob smoked meat is very nice because the smoke is pungent but not heavy tasting.

 if you Google corn cob smoked meats you will find a multitude of information on corn cob smoked meats.

HT


----------

